# Westgate Vacation Villa Help



## beehome4 (Feb 17, 2009)

We own a 1-Bedroom unit in Westgate Vacation Villas for Week #42. Like many others that have posted previously, we bought back in the day where all weeks were considered equal (early 1990’s). That was one of the key selling points. We have enjoyed many vacations but it seems that over the past 4-5 years it is becoming increasing frustrating. Whether we deal with Westgate or II for an exchange, it seems like depending on what person you speak to, you get a different answer. The latest “gripe” was the $500 exchange fee to move to a different week at the WVV. I know now that Westgate is using “Fixed”, “All” and “Value” ratings for their weeks and can understand why it is being done, but feel this should have been exercised on  new ownership not previous owners. As many have stated in the past, had we known weeks would have ratings we would have bought higher profile weeks for the same cost. Sorry to vent.
What is the best course of action to take. Upgrade to a bigger unit. Upgrade to a more desirable week (is that possible?). Sell the unit and rid myself of Westgate.  We don’t vacation every year and now with kids in school it is hard to go on the 42nd week. Thanks for any input


----------



## viejoverde (Feb 17, 2009)

you don't say if you belong to RCI. to be able to exchange.


----------



## beehome4 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Interval*

I am with Interval


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 17, 2009)

*You'll nver get value from II*



beehome4 said:


> I am with Interval



Join RCI & trade without all the bogus "upgrade" fees. II gets far too much Westgate inventory and it carries little value with them - plus they kowtow to anything Westgate wants so you as an owner pay. 

Never pay for any upgrades, never pay Westgate for anything as they are a pure ripoff (as you now know). Switch to RCI and maximize the value of what you already own.


----------



## beehome4 (Feb 18, 2009)

I can certainly see using RCI over II as most posts suggest this, however if/when I do want to use my home resort (WVV) but not on my scheduled week, I think it is crazy to pay $500 to exchange now that my week has been "de-valued"
Can you upgrade to a "fixed" week? I assume there will be some cost, but I have to think now that Westgate is rating them, in the long run it would be more beneficial and easier when exchanging in other destinations. Or is it better to just sell and utilize various sites (EBAY, Craiglist, etc) to just rent a timeshare week should we wnat to go somewhere.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Don't throw more moey at Westgate*



beehome4 said:


> I can certainly see using RCI over II as most posts suggest this, however if/when I do want to use my home resort (WVV) but not on my scheduled week, I think it is crazy to pay $500 to exchange now that my week has been "de-valued"
> Can you upgrade to a "fixed" week? I assume there will be some cost, but I have to think now that Westgate is rating them, in the long run it would be more beneficial and easier when exchanging in other destinations. Or is it better to just sell and utilize various sites (EBAY, Craiglist, etc) to just rent a timeshare week should we wnat to go somewhere.



You can easily get an "upgrade" to the fixed week on resale - most likely for a few bucks plus closing. But selling your now degraded week would be nearly impossible - you'd have to plan on virtually giving that away. I wouldn't waste the money on the transfer costs as later on Westgate will find a way to screw you over on the new week as well as they did with your current ownership (as an example even if you "upgraded" your ownership they don't honor the fixed week you OWN and will deposit any old junk they have to II in your name. RCI only accepts your deeded week so, again, you are better off using RCI).  

If you keep your current, I assumed paid for, week and deposit with RCI we've have NO problem trading back into WVV for the week we needed for the cost of the exchange fee rather than the Westgate ripoff of $500+.  Don't spend anymore money with Westgate is my advice. Reslae, retail or exchange. Make what you own work or dump it. We use ours for PFD in RCI Points and it gets us reasonable value (so far).


----------



## spiceycat (Feb 18, 2009)

beehome4 said:


> The latest “gripe” was the $500 exchange fee to move to a different week at the WVV. I know now that Westgate is using “Fixed”, “All” and “Value” ratings for their weeks and can understand why it is being done, but feel this should have been exercised on  new ownership not previous owners. As many have stated in the past, had we known weeks would have ratings we would have bought higher profile weeks for the same cost. Sorry to vent.
> What is the best course of action to take. Upgrade to a bigger unit. Upgrade to a more desirable week (is that possible?). Sell the unit and rid myself of Westgate.  We don’t vacation every year and now with kids in school it is hard to go on the 42nd week. Thanks for any input



don't give westgate any more money. actually giving mind to a charity - so will at least get some tax breaks.

now having say that another lady on another board traded to II like I did - but she called westgage when II told her too - I refused. It seem like Westgate upgrade her week for free.

now westgate has never upgrade anything for me for free - but hey call them up tell them how unhappy you are.

evidently they are having lots of owners walk away - with the economy in trouble the people they were telling too just can't afford it any longer.

so they have (or seem to have) more weeks than owners.


----------



## wcfr1 (Feb 25, 2009)

We all agree that the value week thing sucks and it's not easy to fight big brother. So, what should you do now?

If you want to stay with Westgate (Some of us like what they have and others don't) the cheapest thing for you to do is sell your unit and buy another on ebay, redweek, myresortnetwork etc. DO NOT pay Westgate for an upgrade fee. I guarantee it will be much cheaper for you to buy a two bedroom ALL week than it will be for you to upgrade what you currently have.

Lou


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 13, 2009)

*Westgate Value Weeks*

What are the value weeks?  What would week #22 be considered?


----------



## ronman (Mar 17, 2009)

I also encountered the "upgrade" fee with Westgate for my week 37 when I tried to trade through Westgate.  All I did was call Interval and they traded my week 37 Westgate for a week 13 into Westgate with no upgrade charge.  If you go through Westgate then they will charge you but through anyone else it seems like they don't.  A typical Westgate maneuver - screw the owners and get all you can out of them before they come to their senses and get out all together.

That's just no way to run a business.


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 17, 2009)

*There is no bottom at Westgate - they will drag you lower than you thought possible*



TamaraQT said:


> What are the value weeks?  What would week #22 be considered?



It's whatever Westgate declares it is when you want to trade it. Strangely enough it almost ALWAYS requires an upgrade fee! How do you suppose that can happen? 

This is the most obnoxious, sleazy, underhanded owner shafting operation in all of the already heavily tainted world of timeshare. Even after you are past the sales weasels the probelems and financial hosing you are in for never ends. 

If you aren't already in their grasp NEVER join in. If you are work as hard as you can to get out and make them honor what they sold you while you are still stuck with them.  At least you already know you'll never have to deal with anything worse as Westgate ownership is about as low of an outside life experience as you'll ever suffer through.  They could make the Pope swear and Ghandi mad. Really.  They are THAT bad. Avoid them if at all possible.


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 17, 2009)

*There is no bottom at Westgate*



timeos2 said:


> It's whatever Westgate declares it is when you want to trade it. Strangely enough it almost ALWAYS requires an upgrade fee! How do you suppose that can happen?
> 
> This is the most obnoxious, sleazy, underhanded owner shafting operation in all of the already heavily tainted world of timeshare. Even after you are past the sales weasels the probelems and financial hosing you are in for never ends.
> 
> If you aren't already in their grasp NEVER join in. If you are work as hard as you can to get out and make them honor what they sold you while you are still stuck with them. At least you already know you'll never have to deal with anything worse as Westgate ownership is about as low of an outside life experience as you'll ever suffer through. They could make the Pope swear and Ghandi mad. Really. They are THAT bad. Avoid them if at all possible.


 

Oh my!! Are they really that bad?  I stayed at the town center last year and absolutely loved it!! I spoke with a few owners and none actually gave them such a bad rating. But maybe its because most bought from the developers and they were trying their best to make their purchase be "sweet lemons" instead of sour grapes. Anyway, I am in the process of buying resale because my husband and kids actually LOVE the place. I have teens and young ones. It is annual at week #22. My contract states "ALL" for usage so thats why I was asking what week 22 would be considered. Would it be a hard week to trade thru Westgate or II?? My husband doesnt want to worry about trading. Our youngest is 2 and my husband sees us in Orlando every year for a couple of years. I kinda agree. I don't have the bug to travel anywhere else right now. I did feel Westgate gave us a more "homey" type feel and made us want to come back. I hope I dont end up biting my tongue or eating my words. I am kind of leary now since I found TUG after the resale. I also have resale issues too so until everything is finalized I dont actually own there yet. But I was sure hoping to enjoy my purchase and looked forward to many happy years at Westgate. Thanks for the response and please keep the comments and advice coming!! :rofl:


----------



## Kola (Mar 18, 2009)

TamaraQT said:


> Oh my!! Are they really that bad?  I stayed at the town center last year and absolutely loved it!! I spoke with a few owners and none actually gave them such a bad rating. But maybe its because most bought from the developers and they were trying their best to make their purchase be "sweet lemons" instead of sour grapes. Anyway, I am in the process of buying resale because my husband and kids actually LOVE the place. I have teens and young ones. It is annual at week #22. My contract states "ALL" for usage so thats why I was asking what week 22 would be considered. Would it be a hard week to trade thru Westgate or II?? .... :rofl:



As long as you did not buy directly from the developer at hugely inflated price and as long as you feel happy with the price you paid you will be OK. Week 22 in Orlando shows a fairly good demand although there are better weeks. IMO you should refrain from trading through Westgate ignoring any empty promises their people are likely to make. Making empty and misleading statements became Westgate's trademark.Trading with II will get you access to a much larger selection of quality resorts and you can take advantage of their "request first" option. I have never been disapponted with my II trades having kept a realistic expectation for my trades. I have given up on RCI years ago and SFX has been a huge disappointment despite their so-called "bonus" offers. Naturally, II won't get you a Christmas week at one of Hawaii Marriott's for your Westgate week but they will most likely find you a good trade provided you request far in advance. Good luck.

K.


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 18, 2009)

*I hope week 22 can get good trades!!*



Kola said:


> As long as you did not buy directly from the developer at hugely inflated price and as long as you feel happy with the price you paid you will be OK. Week 22 in Orlando shows a fairly good demand although there are better weeks. IMO you should refrain from trading through Westgate ignoring any empty promises their people are likely to make. Making empty and misleading statements became Westgate's trademark.Trading with II will get you access to a much larger selection of quality resorts and you can take advantage of their "request first" option. I have never been disapponted with my II trades having kept a realistic expectation for my trades. I have given up on RCI years ago and SFX has been a huge disappointment despite their so-called "bonus" offers. Naturally, II won't get you a Christmas week at one of Hawaii Marriott's for your Westgate week but they will most likely find you a good trade provided you request far in advance. Good luck.
> 
> K.


 
Thanks for the advice. I am just hoping to be able to exchange my week 22 for maybe a week 29, 30 or 31. I don't believe any of those are holiday or any special weeks. Hopefully week 22 will allow me to trade to a nice resort in orlando/kissimmee every year and I will be VERY happy. I heard II is far better than RCI and I hope the rumors are right. As far as advanced notice I am not sure how advanced it needs to be. I mean, I usually plan our vacations right after the holidays. So in January I am usually looking for a July/Aug vacation. If that works out, then I will have no complaints. Thanks for the response.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 18, 2009)

TamaraQT said:


> Thanks for the advice. I am just hoping to be able to exchange my week 22 for maybe a week 29, 30 or 31. I don't believe any of those are holiday or any special weeks. Hopefully week 22 will allow me to trade to a nice resort in orlando/kissimmee every year and I will be VERY happy. I heard II is far better than RCI and I hope the rumors are right. As far as advanced notice I am not sure how advanced it needs to be. I mean, I usually plan our vacations right after the holidays. So in January I am usually looking for a July/Aug vacation. If that works out, then I will have no complaints. Thanks for the response.



You should do fine with week 22 if you are basically looking to trade back to the same resort. However you could have just bought a week 29 or 30 and avoided the additional exchange fee. 
Even summer two bedroom WG weeks go for little or nothing on EBAY. Many WG weeks go unsold with starting bids of 99 cents.

FYI, many resorts in Orlando have a regional block when using II to trade. This means that using an Orlando week you will not be able to trade into most other resorts in Orlando except other WG resorts. 

As much as I dislike WG managment, it trades far better using II than it does using RCI. I own week 30 and using RCI all I got was junk. Using II, I have gotten many very good trades, including Marriotts and Hyatts. I used  my 2009 week 30 two bedroom WG for a one bedroom Atlantis in Ocober of 2009 You will never get anything close to that quality from RCI. Good luck.


----------



## TamaraQT (Mar 18, 2009)

*Week 22*



gmarine said:


> You should do fine with week 22 if you are basically looking to trade back to the same resort. However you could have just bought a week 29 or 30 and avoided the additional exchange fee.
> Even summer two bedroom WG weeks go for little or nothing on EBAY. Many WG weeks go unsold with starting bids of 99 cents.
> 
> FYI, many resorts in Orlando have a regional block when using II to trade. This means that using an Orlando week you will not be able to trade into most other resorts in Orlando except other WG resorts.
> ...


 
 I did get one of those GOOD Ebay deals you are referring to.  At the time I purchased, a week 29 or 30 wasn't available.  I own at the Lakes which trades and deposits with II.  The Lakes is not available for an RCI exchange.  Only WGVV or WGTC.  At least that is what I was told by RCI.  Not all WGs trade with RCI so I have been told. I wish I would have held out for a week 29 or 30 but the deal I got was too good to pass up.  I figured that week 22 wasnt that far from 29 or 30 and it may be ok.  Then I read about all of these value and premium weeks and I panicked.  Oh well, I will have to keep my fingers crossed and hope that I will be ok.  Thanks for the response,


----------



## gmarine (Mar 18, 2009)

TamaraQT said:


> I did get one of those GOOD Ebay deals you are referring to.  At the time I purchased, a week 29 or 30 wasn't available.  I own at the Lakes which trades and deposits with II.  The Lakes is not available for an RCI exchange.  Only WGVV or WGTC.  At least that is what I was told by RCI.  Not all WGs trade with RCI so I have been told. I wish I would have held out for a week 29 or 30 but the deal I got was too good to pass up.  I figured that week 22 wasnt that far from 29 or 30 and it may be ok.  Then I read about all of these value and premium weeks and I panicked.  Oh well, I will have to keep my fingers crossed and hope that I will be ok.  Thanks for the response,



You will have no problem using a week 22 to trade back into Orlando during the summer via II. I see plenty of summer WG units using a unit that is an extremely poor trader.


----------



## Polly Metallic (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree that you should be able to trade back into Westgate easily with II. You should also be given a number of other non-Westgate resorts as possibilities as well, but as others have noted, due to the regional block, there are many Orlando resorts that you won't pull up when you run a search. Despite Westgate's many worts and wrinkles, we enjoy the Villas and would be more than happy to stay there every year. We typically trade it to go elsewhere, but it's always nice to know that if you had to use your home resort every year you wouldn't mind doing so.


----------



## Kola (Mar 23, 2009)

More about Westgate and The Queen

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/business/orl-biz-kassab-sunrail-032009,0,635962.column


K.


----------

